# GUYS I LOVE THIS GIRL but how should i propose her



## ::cyborg:: (May 14, 2008)

hi guys this is cyborg again

i finally fell in love (oh my god next month i am going to have my exams.) dont say its  Infatuation i am 25

i only get out only for one look of  her i get ready and roam for about half hour in such a hot weather for tuesday thursday because she comes around 3 pm or so 

i wait wait and wait but when she comes i get crazy my memory gets flashed and iam not able to say anything to her except looking at her like a stupid i dont know her name and number but still ................... ?

confidence level = 0.0% 

oh my god iam dead 

can u guys help ((


----------



## narangz (May 14, 2008)

Just follow your signature 

"- KEEP SMILING"


----------



## ::cyborg:: (May 14, 2008)

narangz said:


> Just follow your signature
> 
> "- KEEP SMILING"



DUDE i cant even smile yar mein kya karu mein to gaya


----------



## narangz (May 14, 2008)

Khalsa ji tusi kite ni gaye. Jago. Himmat karo. Khush raho.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2008)

first try to approach her and make friendship, love build up on patience and trust.

If u propose her now, 99% chances are that she will say "no". Take time to tell what you are and how much u care.

Remember if u can't do all the above things then its merely infatuation (a heart is never old for infatuation). 

And keep in mind that end can be very unexpected. So don't think that you are the only lover. You can be lucky too


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 14, 2008)

take it slowly. first a hi, wassup, then when you both start meeting each other often, you might get to know each other better. All this time, try not to goof up. Then find out if dhe is not already with someone else. IF she is, you atleast gained a friend, don't be disappointed. IF she is not, wait till the right moment and go for it.


----------



## m-jeri (May 14, 2008)

first make contact....
1.see if shes really the type u looking
2.see id shes got everything tht u want in a girl
3.decide if lover or marriage material
4.Important....see if shes interested in u...
5.More Important...check if its genuine..u check it using a lot of things..depends on girl...sometimes..u just know...

6.Check if shes in a mood fro reln..any complications like BF or family issues....
7.Atleast wait for 1 month..let ur friendship grow...if its BELIeVE ME..BOTH OF U WILL KNOW FROM START..i cant explain how....but dont u dare open ur mouth... 

8.THEN SEE..if all u said in ur original post exist..see the feelings...is it just getting laid...or the real thing.....

 p.s.check wat u like in her most..u will get it fast.... 

9.After that do whatever u want...

10. if she accepts..BINGO......if not DONT EVEN THINK ABT SULKING...next one will come a faaaaar better one...

and please dont rush it...UNLESS u are 100% DAMN SURE....ok

hope helped...


----------



## crystal_pup (May 14, 2008)

Be a man...Approach her...Tell her that u been seeing her from many days n wud like to know her...If she is interested then well n good...Else give her some time...
She will definitely think of u...Cheers!


----------



## reddragon (May 14, 2008)

look I  will guide you  on this  time  to time . OK ...

first  lets make some assumtions:and  give me  some feedbacks .


1).you have to get her .  right ?   life or death situation ?
so remember  *It is a matter of life and death, a road either
    to safety or to ruin.  Hence it is a subject of inquiry
    which can on no account be neglected.*

2).for  you  this is an war  right ?  you  have  to win this . you have  1 life . so this is an WAR   for  you .
so remember *any  war ( mental/phyical anyyy )is governed by five constant
    factors, to be taken into account in one's deliberations,
    when seeking to determine the conditions obtaining in the field.*
these are :
(1) The Moral Law; (  remember   everything is OK  in  love  & war )
(2) Heaven;           
(3) Earth;
    (4) The Commander; (  you ) 
(5) Method and discipline.  (  this will  become  the most important factor )


I will  continue  more later .  now  busy .

first let me know  you  have  the  object  itself ( the girl ) or  you have  the enemy (  another boy )  also . remember  the  strategy  for winning  is  you  have to be superior than you opponent in atleast 2-3 areas .


----------



## Roadripper (May 14, 2008)

As far as i ma dating experiences never go and propose on shot at the first site... u get a big" nO" or "excuse me"or "**** off" or "Buzz of "..Isliye pehle smile maar hasi tho fasi.. baad main jaake kuch compliement kar uske baare main .. kaunsa coll pura pucha .. Care to hav a cofeee wit me or Kuch conversation start kar.. agar cofeee ke le liye razi hui tho just be her best fren and help her n wateve way u can .. uska background pura jaanle kaise type ki ladki hai .. kitne bfs the ?? ya hai ??? pura detail main jaan le ... on tehlong run eihter she ll propose ya u do ... accept karegi ...this is wat i feeel...


----------



## Chirag (May 14, 2008)

Just go and talk.. if not get her id and chat online. Thats what we are good at. . Anyways try to talk..


----------



## ::cyborg:: (May 14, 2008)

Oh my god thank you brothers for your support 

but all of you say the same thing approach her that's impossible you guys know she lives in my colony agar gar mein bta dia to hum sikh logo mein bat bat par talwar gun nikal jati hai
it would be like ruining my family repu

and jaha tak dekne ka sawal ata hai sometime she does and sometimes she does not 

iam always revolving around her house and her when she comer back from class 

guys iam pissed off


----------



## mehulved (May 14, 2008)

Wow! I didn't know we had so many love guru's on the forum.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 14, 2008)

At this stage dont take anything to your heart...just collect info of her in a decent way...i mean dont go around asking about her to everyone... 

Actually i wrote a big reply thru operamini , but unfortuantely my app crashed...sorry will do it in coming posts...


----------



## iMav (May 14, 2008)

if she is from ur colony get some friend to find some friend of her's and then hang out tell ur friend to tell her friend to call her get acquainted, colony hai kahin na kahin se dosty yaari nikal aayegi


----------



## ::cyborg:: (May 14, 2008)

I MAV  
huh thats gud thanks man love u 

so i need a detective friend for surveillance


----------



## utsav (May 14, 2008)

Is it a tech forum guys ???  i think i am at a love forum ooops.


EDIT: ohh sorry  its digit forum ,saw the url in the address bar


----------



## Gigacore (May 14, 2008)

just imagine that u never met her in ur life time & concentrate on ur studies.. not easy, though...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (May 14, 2008)

wow...gr8 tips giga...vry hlpful..awsum as always... ...

n guys....trust me...giga is vry right...love is cool but it sucks


----------



## sourav123 (May 14, 2008)

Yes. To quote again: there are only 10 kinds of people in this world. Those who are techie and those who have a lover.


----------



## Lucky_star (May 14, 2008)

You are the Sony Ericsson Guru, right? So gift her a new SE cell and teach her the complete ways to flash the firmware, hacking it, installing new themes, new games etc. etc. And show her your SE thread. She will fall for you.


----------



## hullap (May 14, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> You are the Sony Ericcson Guru, right? So gift her a new SE cell and teach her the complete ways to flash the firmware, hacking it, installing new themes, new games etc. etc. And show her your SE thread. She will fall for you.


and if she's a macgirl


----------



## Lucky_star (May 14, 2008)

^^then cyborg will have a burnt pocket in a few months


----------



## hullap (May 14, 2008)

ROFL


----------



## ::cyborg:: (May 14, 2008)

GUYS whenever she is returning from class she always has a nokia ear phone plugged into her ear

true iam sony ericsson guru love sony ericsson

i hate nokia but i love the girl

anyway waiting for friday as her classes are at MWF

LUCKY STAr lol  she will think iam big vela insan


----------



## confused (May 14, 2008)

LOL. read my sig.

@eggman - ur 100% right. such threads do exist.


----------



## blueshift (May 15, 2008)

I think you are the 3rd one to come up with such thread.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2008)

yeah love sucks if its not mutual,

Aur agar tumhare parivar wale aggressive(talwar katar par aa jaate hai) hai toh acha hoga ki tum shaant raho. Kahi rai ka pahad na ho jaaye.

Here the girl plight matters most, religion, thoughts, open mindedness and how much she want to socialize.


----------



## m-jeri (May 15, 2008)

HEHEHE.....

dude..u live in a sweet place..


----------



## din (May 15, 2008)

LOL, just saw something and thought of you.

Now here is a link (live chat - expires today   so make it fast)

No, not a sapm / ad

Unlucky in love? Talk to our Love Guru!


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 15, 2008)

Umm.. dont u both have a common friend who can introduce u to her????????
Mayb someone  can start a new thread n mods thn make it a sticky "Post All your love related queries here..."  lolz


----------



## Cool G5 (May 15, 2008)

^A good idea "Love Sticky" 

@cyborg - First of all I would advice you to just watch her & get to know where she goes.Any common friends?

Also your exams are near, so better get back to studies, you can always follow her after exams.

And always remember 

*"We think all day, all night about the girl we like, but girls don't. "* 

Sad but true. 
We run behind them & get ruined in our career, but these girls are pretty smart, they won't let their career get ruined & still there is a possibility of her leving the guy who loves her.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> *"We think all day, all night about the girl we like, but girls don't. "*
> 
> Sad but true.


sad but incorrect.

gals and boys both are same in this matter.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (May 15, 2008)

@ COOL G5 

very true but i always think that she might be thinking of me when i see her on the way atleast 

i sometimes get very angry when she does not see me when i am co nstantly looking at her from just 1 metre away 

well and studies yes i do study but at 3 pm at MWF
i forget everything and grab my bìke  and straight away go to her centre


----------



## Cool G5 (May 15, 2008)

What is MWF 

You have mentioned it many times in your posts.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 15, 2008)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> "We think all day, all night about the girl we like, but girls don't. "


Girls think twice as much as we do!!! If a girl is in love, she wll thnk about tht guy 24*7.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (May 15, 2008)

@ COOL G5 
MWF

Monday wednesday friday


----------



## Roadripper (May 15, 2008)

Let ur exms get over man .. baad main kuch kar...


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2008)

^^lool
SM

@Roadripper

is that Alfa Romeo Stallion in ur avatar


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 15, 2008)

::cyborg:: :Only if all the others knew whats its like being in your shoes(its crazyness) and only if all what they suggested were that easy to do\happen.


----------



## eggman (May 16, 2008)

confused said:


> LOL. read my sig.
> 
> @eggman - ur 100% right. such threads do exist.



Yeah. They are quite necessary na....


----------



## jxcess2 (May 17, 2008)

::cyborg:: said:


> hi guys this is cyborg again
> 
> i finally fell in love (oh my god next month i am going to have my exams.) dont say its  Infatuation i am 25
> 
> ...



Why don't u post a picture of this girl? We'll then decide.


----------



## vivekrules (May 17, 2008)

dude... if she meets u .. anytime then ek smile de usko...then dekh.. kya wo bhi smile dete hai ki nahi... if she smiles at u.. then jackpot lag gaya.... after that go ahead and say hi how u doing ?...
try this trick ... .. hope its work... ! 
nd uske bare me .. zyada mat soch..... right now just concentrate on ur studies.. because exam are ahead !.... all the best ! 4 both ladki nd exam ..


----------



## arunks (May 17, 2008)

oh bai kya topic hai..
gud yaaaaara..
sanu das de bai ki progress hoyi teri love life vich..

and koi saadi bhi help kar dewe.....main bhi kuch start karna chahunda hai girl naal..


----------



## ::cyborg:: (May 17, 2008)

yar maine use sapno mein dekha  aj ah wah sapne mein bi wah kya lag rai ti


----------



## Pat (May 17, 2008)

Sorry, cant help posting this but are you seriously 25 ?


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2008)

^25 but with the lover heart of a 17?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 17, 2008)

@Cyborg - Asked my sis about this yesterday.
She said "You should approach her & speak her about the class she visits. Tell her that you are thinking of joining it. Ask her for details"

After such conversation, you can easily move ahead and befriend her.


----------



## narangz (May 17, 2008)

^^ LOL! You have got a helpful sis


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2008)

Pat said:


> Sorry, cant help posting this but are you seriously 25 ?


jab pehli baar luv ka keeda lagta hai toh aisa kisi ke bhi saath ho sakta hai.

another reason could be that OP is feeling lonliness and less attention from fellows and family member, thats why he's craving for some other being for care and luv and then opposite attracts. Maybe he's been too busy with spare time all day


----------



## ::cyborg:: (May 17, 2008)

@cool g5

Oh my god thanks for this help you really doing hard work for me thanks again brother

i think now its time to do something

i will try to do what sis told


----------



## confused (May 18, 2008)

eggman said:


> Yeah. They are quite necessary na....


----------



## Roadripper (May 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^lool
> SM
> 
> @Roadripper
> ...



yeah buddy ... u guessed it rit..



::cyborg:: said:


> @cool g5
> 
> Oh my god thanks for this help you really doing hard work for me thanks again brother
> 
> ...




Nice suggestion from ur sis...go wit tht...


----------



## x3060 (May 18, 2008)

take care of your studies first mate . . then you can think of other things . first let your exams get completed in a good way . focus on your career , girls and others can follow later . . .


----------



## vivekrules (May 18, 2008)

ey havent u seen REhNA HAI TERE DIL MEIN ?????


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 18, 2008)

get her name,school,watevr and search for her in orkut..if shes there..job 75% done..


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 18, 2008)

Play Sims 2,You will get some idea


----------



## Cool G5 (May 18, 2008)

::cyborg:: said:


> @cool g5
> 
> Oh my god thanks for this help you really doing hard work for me thanks again brother
> 
> ...



No Thanks please.
Best of luck.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 18, 2008)

screw stdies man,you have been studying for ages now.go follow your heart.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 18, 2008)

Stop being a stalker!


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2008)

In kaliyug ,love is called lust  ,make sure anyway


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

^^yeah atleast it originates from lust, later may be sane ones do get in love (love is not a bonding its the freedom of two persons such that they think good abt each others without even meeting(or loling) and feeling jealous).

Lol but thats now too hypothetical, true luv is found in scriptures and books which are rarely available now


----------

